# Code Geass R2 Release



## Artheido (Apr 6, 2008)

What did you guys think of it?

I thought it was great, it seemed like the first episode of Season 1 only with a bit more action. Voices seem to have changed so lets hope the VAs get their voices in order.

There's a lot to discuss about it but lets see if anyone's interested before I start xD


----------



## moozxy (Apr 6, 2008)

I already made a topic..


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 6, 2008)

Im still watchin the first season. I didnt know wat it was until some ppl on this forum suggested it too me. lol


----------



## Artheido (Apr 6, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I already made a topic..



Oh, where?

EDIT: OOOh... the testing area... Should be in General >.> kk.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 6, 2008)

Whoa, I loved Code Geass. Good news!

That giant cliffhanger in S1 really got to me


----------



## Artheido (Apr 6, 2008)

The GG team just recently released the subs. The anime's licensed so this is illegal, not that we're new to it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: The S1 ending wasn't really cleared up but it will be sooner or later.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 7, 2008)

R2 will bring EVERYTHING together probably, can't wait until next Sunday.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> R2 will bring EVERYTHING together probably, can't wait until next Sunday.



I hate timeskips.
With insane cliffhangers like the one at the end of season 1, I believe they'll never explain it properly. Making this sort of a Deus Ex Machina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I doubt I'll care much for that though since they're going to explai the Geass more properly.

Also: I just stayed up till 3 AM watching the end of Tengen Toppa Gurren Langann.
The ending makes no sense whatsoever, even worse than the usual crazy shit anime comes with, but it was AWESOME AS FUCK!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 7, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree completely....


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 7, 2008)

On a totally unrelated tangent, someday, I'll ask someone if temp can have a anime subforum. >_>


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 7, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Damn, downloading as we speak. This was possibly the next best thing to Death Note. It's like Gundam + Death Note man.


That's because it is gundam with Death note. It even had "Just as planned."....



Spoiler



Also, who, or what the fuck is Rollo? lelouche didn't have a brother in the first season. Also, how is he still going to school? How the fuck did he erase his memory? How did he get away from the incident with the final battle at the end of season 1? Too many questions to ask


----------



## mflo (Apr 7, 2008)

It all makes sense now....


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm pretty sure C.C. erased his memory and there is no one besides shirley who knows his true identity, and even she isn't sure...
Villetta never saw the boy's face in the beginning of the first series so Lelouche is safe from her too. Thats why he probably can go to school.

What really worries me is the lack of nunnally... what the hell happened on that island?


----------



## Artheido (Apr 7, 2008)

Spoiler: Here's my speculations from Episode 1










Rollo has a locket, this locket seems to have the power to temporarily erase memories because at the scene where Kallen gets knocked out, she looks as though she didn't know what just happen. Before this scene, we see the locket fly by telling us it was the locket.






We also see it in the OP.






The Emperor and V.V are linked. They probably made a contract together. The Emperor also sent V.V to destroy Lelouch's plan by abducting Nunally.

Also, we can tell Nunally has been kidnapped. However, Lelouch forgot about this due to his 'fake' memories, he may well remember Nunally on the next episode, after all, without her there's no point of the battle. We also see her in the OP with a 'royal' wheelchair and she's dressed quite royally too. There's a good chance the memories of everyone else who knew Nunally were messed with since they can't just forget about her like that.

Rollo probably used his 'power' to erase people's memories, he doesn't have the geass but rather the locket. That way he could've inserted himself into Lelouch's life. So Rollo is a fake brother who is just observing Lelouch. (he could even be V.V in a different form but lets no go that far xD) He may be the one behind erasing the students' memories of Nunally too.
Rollo also has a dark side as we saw on one of the trailers.






From the OP ^. Emperor has the geass. Could be the same as Lelouch's but I'm guessing an 'all-seeing' type since he seems to know everything that's going on without leaving his throne. He's clearly linked to everything that's happening, we even see him in one of those visions in Season 1 where he's in some sort of place linked to C.C's clan.

C.C can talk to Marriane as we heard in Season 1, she must have known Marrian as we see her at the start of Season 1 'observing' Lelouch and Suzaku.
Orange-kun is back as seen in the OP.
Suzaku is a bastard as always.
Villeta is a P.E teacher probably to keep track of Lelouch.
A lot of poeple seem to know that Lelouch is Zero now which is kinda lame...

Well, the old Lelouch is back now, can't wait for Turn 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I typed a lot.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess this is the official Geass thread now.
Well, my thoughts:
Mmmm bunny suits.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 7, 2008)

Favorite characters? Of course I will say Lelouch, C.C., and well Kallen. But mostly C2 because she loves pizza. XD


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Kallen FTW!


----------



## Artheido (Apr 7, 2008)

Favourites: Lelouch and C.C. Just great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2nd Faves: Kallen. Her attitude, fighting spirit and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hates: Suzaku. Traitor, hypocrite and idiotic. I just HATE HIM!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ZERO! ZERO! ZERO! ZERO! ZERO! ZERO!

Lets make a 'which side do you support' discussion.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 7, 2008)

Order of Black Knights.
Zero! Zero! Zero! ZERO!
I hate the Emperor of Britannia. he's such a bastard..


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

ALL HAIL BRITANNIA!*
Darned Elevens.



*(Actually supporting the Order of Black Knights, but wanted to balance stuff out for the sake of it..)


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> ALL HAIL BRITANNIA!*
> Darned Elevens.
> 
> 
> ...



DIE YOU DIRTY BRITTANIAN!


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Pfft! Silly Eleven. Regret having been born with no power.
It's as his Majesty the Emperor says, right? The survival of the fittest, it's the rule of the world.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 7, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Pfft! Silly Eleven. Regret having been born with no power.
> It's as his Majesty the Emperor says, right? The survival of the fittest, it's the rule of the world.



The Emperor looks kinda fat if you ask me >.> C.C and Kallen are pretty fit...


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Shut up, I'll get Suzaku to ninja you up. What's Zero gonna do? Throw some chess pieces at him? >_>


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

One more question



Spoiler



did lulouche get his geass under control?


----------



## Artheido (Apr 7, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> One more question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poisonous Chess peices...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up with all the hate towards suzaku.
I think Suzaku is a cool guy, eh wants to kill Zero and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Cause he's sexier than us


----------



## Artheido (Apr 7, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate him because he's a traitor to the Japanese AND on top of that, he's a hypocrite that goes against his owns word. eg. 'He doesn't want to hurt/kill anyone' (not exact quote) then he goes around in his 'Lancelot' killing every Nightmare he can and reeking havoc by destroying everything around him. THEN he has the nerve to call Lelouch's existance a mistake as if his one ain't. THEN he joins the Knight of the Round looking all royal; that bastard!


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually no.. Nevermind.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> I hate him because he's a traitor to the Japanese AND on top of that, he's a hypocrite that goes against his owns word. eg. 'He doesn't want to hurt/kill anyone' (not exact quote) then he goes around in his 'Lancelot' killing every Nightmare he can and reeking havoc by destroying everything around him. THEN he has the nerve to call Lelouch's existance a mistake as if his one ain't. THEN he joins the Knight of the Round looking all royal; that bastard!





Spoiler: warning! shitload of spoilers!



Zero is everything he despises. He goes for results regardless of the means. Even if it means threatening those closest to him.
Suzaku was a child back when he killed his dad and he truly believed that everything would go back to normal after his fathers death (Who'd just adopted a do-or-die policy regarding the defense of Japan).
After he grew up he had to live with the burden of his fathers death and believes that in order to avoid the loss of innocent lives, you must do everything by the rules.
Those soldiers that he kills everyday are those who he "must" kill to protect the lives of innocents.
Thats his battle, to fight so others won't have to.

And also, he joined the Knights to kill Zero after he coldheartedly killed the love of his life only to gain in his own plans. He didn't have any personal vendetta against Zero till then.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Response



I meant traitor as in going against Japan =S The Japanese are innocent, more innocent than the Britainnians. After all, they're just living where they're meant to, Britainnia is the country/nation that invaded, killed and destroyed.
So he joined the ruthless side to kill the last hope of the moreinnocent people.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was happy when Euphie died, Suzaku doesn't deserve to be loved  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I couldn't stop laughing with him


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: responce to response.




He is only living by what he knew. After he killed his dad his mind was somewhat broken so he joined the Britannian army who took him in and raised him. Though he may be a traitor, he doesn't realise it and he probably isn't in his own way.
Also, it was horrible to see Euphemia go through something like that. I really liked her as a character and they were on the verge of complete peace.
If it wasn't for Lulouche blabbering his mouth off.....


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

lol I just realised I'm a britannian.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: No point using Spoiler tags




Since this is R2, people reading this should have seen R1 already =/



Think about it, Suzaku helped out with the ghetto massacre at the first few episodes. Did you see those elderly couples get shot by the Britainnians? I almost cried at that part D:

Lelouch did a mistake with the geass on Euphie but without doing it, there would be no R2 for us to look forward to and it's wouldn't be such a great ending =/ I personally didn't like Euphie, too perfect and care free in the middle of a war where people are dyeing.



Not Lelouch's fault she took it the wrong way


----------



## Giangsta (Apr 8, 2008)

i really hate that girl who always looks up to Euphie.

she was so damned annoying through out the whole series...i hope she blew up XD


----------



## Artheido (Apr 8, 2008)

Giangsta said:
			
		

> i really hate that girl who always looks up to Euphie.
> 
> she was so damned annoying through out the whole series...i hope she blew up XD



Nina? I remember a disturbing scene of her...

*youtubes*








 Good thing Nunnaly can't see  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this face


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Giangsta said:
			
		

> i really hate that girl who always looks up to Euphie.
> 
> she was so damned annoying through out the whole series...i hope she blew up XD



She couldn't have blown up or else she would've taken the entire tokyo settlement with her...
I hope she's in a mental institute somewhere though.

I can't wait to see what became of Orange-kun.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Giangsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: About Nina



Ironically, she's now part of Brittania's research squad xD Britainnia is full of lunatics.






Spoiler: About Orange-kun



I've got a feeling he might join Lelouch/Zero. Why? Because he joined the A11 army to redeem himself after failing to protect Marriane (Lelouch's Mother) and thought he could protect Lelouch and Nunally.
He also seems like Viral from TTGL but Sunrise made Code Geass and not TTGL so that doesn't back up my theory.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 8, 2008)

Suzaku isn't so bad, him and Lelouch both want the same thing except they just have different perspectives and morals on the whole thing.
His plan of changing Brittainia from within is certainly working, can't say much for Zero's plan. He's risen alot in status, became a Knight, an Honorary Brittanian becoming a Knight is unheard of. Just by being this high in society it gives Brittania a better view of the Elevens. Only thing now is time.

Oh and I liked Euphie and was sad when she died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although I did find her terribly cute when she was going crazy with the gun.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Suzaku isn't so bad, him and Lelouch both want the same thing except they just have different perspectives and morals on the whole thing.
> His plan of changing Brittainia from within is certainly working, can't say much for Zero's plan. He's risen alot in status, became a Knight, an Honorary Brittanian becoming a Knight is unheard of. Just by being this high in society it gives Brittania a better view of the Elevens. Only thing now is time.
> 
> Oh and I liked Euphie and was sad when she died
> ...



I was freaking out in the IRC channel while watching that episode.
So damn sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Though Britannians loathe elevens even more now because they lost twice.


----------



## Giangsta (Apr 8, 2008)

it's kinda hard to understand why they waited for almost a year before C.C intervened and recovered his memories. And i wonder how many people know of his identity now, must be at least 5 or more i reckon


----------



## Sendoh (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah, watched the first episode. It was awesome, though I get the feeling that the faces seem a bit distorted and different from the first season. There are lots of great anime coming out in spring too. For now I shall be able to distract myself from Gundam 00 with the great spring anime offerings.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like Ep2 is out.. I can't watch it until 
a) an avi of it is released 
b) a smaller mkv of it is released






EDIT: Lol I lie


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 13, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Looks like Ep2 is out.. I can't watch it until
> a) an avi of it is released
> b) a smaller mkv of it is released
> 
> ...



>:[


----------



## Artheido (Apr 13, 2008)

Episode 2 RAW is out.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 13, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> Episode 2 RAW is out.



That means the sub should be out in a few hours


----------



## Artheido (Apr 13, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's the same as before, a day for gg to sub and 2 days for Eclipse to sub.
The voice acting's good and you get the jist of it even without subs


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 13, 2008)

gg released had episode one subbed last week around 3:40ish, so I'm hoping they can keep it up!
Looks pretty good already, so many twists!


----------



## moozxy (Apr 13, 2008)

Subs are out, no joke.. I need to wait for the avi though..


----------



## Artheido (Apr 13, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Subs are out, no joke.. I need to wait for the avi though..



Just download VLC Media Player to play MKV.

MKV is the way forward!


----------



## moozxy (Apr 13, 2008)

But when it's that big the subs become laggy


----------



## Artheido (Apr 13, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> But when it's that big the subs become laggy



Not rea-... Oh, on your computer?

I still haven't watched the subs (god damn leechers)

Oh and just do add in, Episode 2 was great, I'll spoil tomorrow.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll join in on the discussion tomorrow night


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn I just watched the episode and I have to say its awesome as hell.
They aren't wasting any time with the build up and went straight back in to the usual drama.
There were a lot of twists I would never have seen coming from a million miles away.

Like perhaps his little brother.
AND OMG NINA

Even though she still looks fucking crazy, she's somewhat less creepy than before and I suspect that she DIDN'T end up in a mental hospital (seriously, how the fuck did that NOT happen?).

Great stuff.
This means that if this is only the seconf episode, we still got a shitload to come


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I'm very satisfied with how they built up the ep. We already know what happened to Zero, kallen, and Suzaku at the day of the invation, and



Spoiler



The fact that the King has the Geass, the possibility that Rollo works for Britania, with a geass of his own. Good to see all the characters back, except Nina..... And still wonder what happened to Nunnally.



Also, am I the only one thinking that V.V is Rollo?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol I'm so silly, I came home from school during my free so I could watch this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My thoughts for this ep:
Mmmm bunny suits.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 14, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Well, I'm very satisfied with how they built up the ep. We already know what happened to Zero, kallen, and Suzaku at the day of the invation, and
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think Rolo works for neither. He says at the end something like 'He wonders which side he's on' and probably wantsto kill Zero because he thinks Lelouch is dead. It's also clear that no one expected Lelouch to get his memories back.

Now for a quick copy and paste...

Things I liked:

The tactical dialogues and mass wipe outs are back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The laugh Lelouch made when he crushed Careres was almost as epic as the time in S1E24 where he collapses the floor xD It was just too short D:
I loved the expressions on everyone's faces when he announces Zero's return.
I have an idea of what'll happen next. Li will allow Rolo to kill Zero... probably but I don't think Rolo knows Zero is Lelouch (either because he didn't know from the start or he doesn't know that Lelouch can regain his memories).
Suzaku seriously needs to die. DID YOU SEE WHAT HE DID TO LELOUCH!? D: I was like 'get your filthy hands off Lulu you (insert an incredibly long curse here)!' And he chickened out on the shoot out by shooting Lelouch's gun then kicking him, what I wimp (I know he knew if Lulu died, he would die too >.>)
Currently I think Rolo needs to die too for partially messing up the plans even though his Knightmare is full of ultra super epicness. Lets see what comes of him in the next episodes.
Nina needs to die, she's pathetic. I guess Britainnia _is_ the mental asylum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fudge you, Britainnia!
10/10 from me.
I really want to see the battles with the Knight of the Rounds members and hopefully this doesn't have a Death Note ending where the protagonist dies and all his dreams fail...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 14, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Well, I'm very satisfied with how they built up the ep. We already know what happened to Zero, kallen, and Suzaku at the day of the invation, and
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Like I said, I think that Rollo is one of the knights of the Round and that he was placed there by the king, which is why nobody else commented on Rollo being there...

I really did like this episode


----------



## Artheido (Apr 14, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Also, am I the only one thinking that V.V is Rollo?



I used to but after this episode it doesn't look like it (since he uses the Geass). Still unsure though since we haven't seen V.V yet...


----------



## Orc (Apr 15, 2008)

Elevens
leak
GeassR2 3 part?! Yay 2
week no
Geass!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Elevens
> leak
> GeassR2 3 part?! Yay 2
> week no
> Geass!



Congratulations!
You have just summed up this entire thread.

You win epenis extension!


----------



## Artheido (Apr 15, 2008)

Spoiler: Massive Spoiler



Rolo's geass allows him to teleport to where ever he looks at



It explains how Rolo moves as such a fast rate.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 16, 2008)

You guys hear about this?
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2008-...ked-by-accident
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2008-...-episode-leaked
I've seen a couple of screenshots of it but haven't watched it.

I reckon CG is going to be a little bit like TTGL, as in Lelouch will defeat the emperor but find out there's a bigger enemy behind everything. Maybe him and Suzaku will then join forces, like Viral and Simon.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 16, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> You guys hear about this?
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2008-...ked-by-accident
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2008-...-episode-leaked
> I've seen a couple of screenshots of it but haven't watched it.
> ...



I wouldn't like that..
Though the whole deal with CC and Lulouche's mother will be really interesting to find out.

IMO Lulouche needs more skills with a KnightMare. I would love to see an epic battle between him and Suzaku.


----------



## omatic (Apr 16, 2008)

I actually like that Lelouch doesn't have mad Knightmare skills, especially in light of the fact that he's such an amazing commander. His style is to let his minions do the work, while Suzaku's style is to place the problem solo and head on. This critical difference is one of the things that makes their rivalry so interesting.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 16, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We all want to see Lelouch kick-ass but it won't happen. Part of the story is about the concept 'brains vs brawn'. Lelouch being the brains and Suzaku being the brawn. But I hope Lelouch does have some independent power =[

Oh and as I pointed out before, Orange-kun = Viral, there's more chance of him joining Lelouch because of his background as to why he's in Area 11 in the first place (redeem himself for Marriane's death) and also if you think about it; a never falling rival that comes back continuously in order to defeat 1 enemy and prove who is better is what Viral also is.

Suzaku and Lelouch teaming up permanently to over throw the empire is impossible. One, because Suzaku already showed his path in Season 1 and is not willing to stray from it, two, because after what he did to Lelouch...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and three, please, just thinking of it makes me sick.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 16, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though if Orange-kun joins Lelouche then you'd have this horrible mess involving Viletta....


----------



## reilina (Apr 16, 2008)

WARNING: 
-do not click the link if u dnt want to watch it. 
-theres a lot of spoilers including ep 4.


http://tubemall.net/undeletube.php?v=BinRU74WFyU
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_ch00XMjQzMDQwMzI=.html

apparently the production committee said that they will still air
ep 3 this sunday.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 16, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You shouldn't be posting links to illegal material (yes, it's illegal). Besides, the leak is the last 6 minutes which completely kills the first 19 minutes.


----------



## serpenter (Apr 17, 2008)

just finished watching the first part, and am up to date with R2 ^^
decided try the game to kill time, and reading japanese is not one of my specialty's.

this anime reminds me of death note + mechs, with out a crappy mid way point...
however, it seems far more interesting. everything from the rivalry between leluche, and the gimp with the white mech, to the fights.
and the concept of the geass is very interesting... most anime super powers have some form of weakness resistance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 17, 2008)

serpenter said:
			
		

> just finished watching the first part, and am up to date with R2 ^^
> decided try the game to kill time, and reading japanese is not one of my specialty's.
> 
> this anime reminds me of death note + mechs, with out a crappy mid way point...
> ...




Remember... This show is Death note with Gundams...


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 17, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> Suzaku and Lelouch teaming up permanently to over throw the empire is impossible. One, because Suzaku already showed his path in Season 1 and is not willing to stray from it, two, because after what he did to Lelouch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Through the end of season one, Suzaku has clearly shown that he will ditch his set of morals and abandon everything he believes in at the drop of a hat.

Suzaku just plays by the rules. Turning your best friend in is following the rules plenty. As soon as they can work together legitimately, it would be possible on that side.

Sure they've been through some rough times, but it's anime. I wouldn't be surprised if friendship and trust can overcome their differences. You think all the flashbacks and cat episodes were for nothing? I do doubt that they will team up though.


In other news, fucking Rollo.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 17, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Suzaku has any set morals which he sticks to, seeing as he killed his own dad etc.
This guy is "broken" in my view.. He desperately wants to change the world for the better but he wants to stick to the rules so he won't ever do something stupid again.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 17, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just contradicted yourself. Remember what you said before.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 17, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gah! I was sleepy when I wrote that.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 18, 2008)

I just had a thought.
If Lelouche uses his Geass to order someone to obey every single command that comes out of his mouth, would that work?
I'm amazed he never experimented with that.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm.. I'm sure there'd be something against that, like wishing for infinite wishes is against the rules..


----------



## Artheido (Apr 18, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> I just had a thought.
> If Lelouche uses his Geass to order someone to obey every single command that comes out of his mouth, would that work?
> I'm amazed he never experimented with that.



I was thinking of that when he realised he can only use it once per person. I'm guessing he doesn't want to do that because then it'd be too obvious that he's controlling them and it won't be as 'tactical'. There's probably some sort of other limit too...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 18, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who gives a shit about tactical.
If instead of "LIVE SUZAKU" he said "Obey my every command!" He could just disable suzaku in each battle.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 18, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the tactical parts T_T

'____ shoot 36.743 degrees clockwise' *shoots* *mass wipe out*


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 18, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But whats more important? Looking cool with mass wipeouts or actually winning the damn war?


----------



## Artheido (Apr 18, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOTH ARE! Tactics give us both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then again... Owning someone is pretty cool too...


----------



## moozxy (Apr 20, 2008)

Chihiro subgroup anygood? First time I've heard of them >_> 
I'll probably wait for the Eclipse one.

EDIT: Fake torrent >_>


----------



## moozxy (Apr 21, 2008)

What?! No more bunny suits?
/despair


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 21, 2008)

This episode was soooo fucking awesome I can't wait till next week.
First of all, Rolo's Geass is far more fucking awesome than I could ever had imagined. 
STOP TIME! STOPPING TIME!
Man rolo looks ghey but his powerz be bitching yo.

And also finding out about Villetta. I KNEW she wouldn't just act like that after she got her memory back.
And I think Rolo might let Lelouche go because he got attached to him or something because if he doesn't get out there, they're all fucked.
And the chinese ambassador. DAYUM!

Its so great that even though the season just started, they keep on with all the drama and action as if nothing happened.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 21, 2008)

Watched E3 yesternight. Great episode as always. I don't think the Emperor has the same geass as Lelouch as he seems to go towards the 'memory removal' side and can probably use to more than once.
I still wonder what the limits are to Rolo's time freezing geass and he's obviously not going to shoot Lelouch because throughout the episode we saw how badly he became attached to him (with the locket and everything).

Next episode will contain the real action with Lelouch attempting to rescue all those prisoners of war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder why Li turned against the Order... Did he find out that something is wrong with the general? New orders from the above? Can't wait to find that out.

Maybe even Rolo joined Lelouch, it'd be a great help because then he can free those prisoners using his geass. Afterall, he's uncertain which side he's on. If you check the ED, you'll see he has a white AND black wing while others have either (black = Order, white = Britainnia) and he asks Li which side he's on in E2.
Suzaku is probably coming back to A11. I wouldn't mind seeing Rolo kick his ass.

Oh, and Lelouch stated he'll do something when it's all over while thinking about what he done to Shirley back in S1E12~, I wonder what that will be? Return their memories?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol page 4.

Lelouch is evil.
Another week of Kallen not in a bunnysuit


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 29, 2008)

Episode 4 had more "JUST AS PLANNED". And as usual, it surprised me. It'll be interesting to see how Rollo will now act.

And since Spinzaku came back, wonder what will happen next.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 30, 2008)

OOOOOH
Suzaku turned out to be more of a manipulative bastard than Light did though I can't fault him for taking advantage of his assassin.
Light was a coldhearted bastard but Leluoche cares about some people.

This episode was really good and I can't wait how the rest of the season is going to turn out.

Now with rolo on his side, Suzaku doesn't stand a chance


----------



## xcalibur (May 4, 2008)

So.. When are they gonna show the conlusion of CC vs Orange-kun?
I'm dying to see that fight.


----------



## moozxy (May 4, 2008)

Eh which subs did you watch? 
Eclipse subs FTW!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 5, 2008)

Watched the raws. I'll watch eclipse though, since the other two were beyond terrible, I heard.


----------



## moozxy (May 5, 2008)

Pfft at the start when the guys were throwing their clothes off I was like "WTF is this?! Code gay-ass?!" then Kallen, Villetta, Anya and C.C. came on and it was all ok.


----------

